# Is this normal?



## joben (Mar 17, 2010)

Hi 


I need some advice. We had ICSI over 8 weeks ago I developed ohss and was in hospital for 1 week. After all that negative test. I did bleed for about 1 week but about 2 days after negative test. Since then nothing, apart from what looks like old blood ( sorry to be sorry descriptive). This is now 6/7 weeks after negative test. Is this normal? I feel like I need a period if that makes sense etc etc


Help?


Joanna


----------



## BathBelle (Aug 22, 2010)

Joanna,

I usually have a 7 week cycle, but after a BFN its always an extra 2-3 weeks late. 

Belle x


----------

